

Computing CSS matrix3d transforms - nilknarf
http://franklinta.com/2014/09/08/computing-css-matrix3d-transforms/

======
joaomsa
Since no aliasing is applied (at least on Firefox), these transforms endup
looking terrible and illegible.

~~~
skrebbel
A simple workaround is to render at double the size and then scale down in the
same transform. Makes it edible in most non-ridiculous transforms.

------
Bahamut
I was a bit disappointed that a library was used to solve the system of
equations instead of going one step further using Cramer's Rule.

Otherwise, this was a fun read!

------
mattdesl
Nice!

